# transmisor de datos por rf de la pc-serie



## manuel de jesus carvajal (Jun 10, 2006)

quisiera saber como transmitir los datos de una pc a otro aparato por puerto serie de manera que sean por radio frecuencia


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 10, 2006)

manuel de jesus carvajal dijo:
			
		

> quisiera saber como transmitir los datos de una pc a otro aparato por puerto serie de manera que sean por radio frecuencia



Hola, en la sección de Radio, hay unos temas en los que mencionan unos integrados para transmitir en FM creo, lea varios temas y sirve que haya lso integrados y tal vez encuentre ideas de como hacerlo emjro 

Saludos


----------



## DrunkenMechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Hola Manuel. Te saluda Willy.
Yo quiero hacer lo mismo pero por el puerto paralelo.
La verdad es que mi idea es hacer o coseguir un transmisor y un receptor morse; existen sensillos transmisores que constan de un par de transistores y algomas, que solo eminten pulsos de rf a grandes distancias.  Si puedes alimentar un rele por el puerto serie(como seria para encender una lampara) podrias accionar transisor para enviar tu información codificada y hacer o conseguir un programa en pascal o C por ejemplo para codificar y decodificar tu información.


 Por cierto si te decides a tratar por el puerto paralelo, en la siguiente direccion esta un programa diseñado para eso, en el mensaje de Micropais


http://www.lawebdelprogramador.com/news/new.php?id=69&texto=Pascal/Turbo Pascal

Suerte!


----------

